# Lounge > Food and Dining >  2022 Phillips Beer Advent Calendar Review: Phillips Space Case

## ThePenIsMightier

This year they are also calling it a Space Case and folks seem to have enjoyed these threads in the past, so here we are. I struggled to find a Space Case again this year, but looked it up on Liquor Connect AB and found the locations that received some, but it was still difficult. Then I happened to be in Kensington Wine Market a week later and they've got like 12! A bit odd considering the enormous Willow Park Liquor only received 3...
They're over $60 for twelve pints of beer, so your better be a more senior EIT to play this game.

But you should play this game! Play this game with me!! Go buy one from that fancy store in Kensington and leave your own reviews in this thread. It'll be fun!

I will start tomorrow.

----------


## Brent.ff

I’m doing one every other day extend the experience.. have had 4. no real fails so far, todays wasn’t the best

----------


## R-Audi

88 Brewery has one out there... but ridiculously expensive. It was $8X for 12 beers!! Over $7 a can.

----------


## killramos

I find most of 88’s beers questionable anyway.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm still working through the advent my buddy put together, a dozen guys each put in 2 twelve packs of craft beer. Has been hits and misses on them, good way to try beers I'd never try/buy otherwise

----------


## vengie

^^ That is a great idea.
Stealing that for next year.

----------


## killramos

Been working on a little advent calendar of my own.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Are you in Vegas and trying to sober up from day-drinking?
Because that's what those are for.

----------


## mr2mike

> I'm still working through the advent my buddy put together, a dozen guys each put in 2 twelve packs of craft beer. Has been hits and misses on them, good way to try beers I'd never try/buy otherwise



Yep way better, cheaper and can be more diverse.
Have seen people do this with whiskey and rum too. Just had to buy smaller generic empty bottles to split it up.

Every company is doing this because easy $$$. Better than selling 6packs.

----------


## killramos

> ^Are you in Vegas and trying to sober up from day-drinking?
> Because that's what those are for.



No after 3 weeks of flu that’s about all I can handle without dying right now

----------


## bjstare

> No after 3 weeks of flu that’s about all I can handle without dying right now



Not to mention, it's better than 9/10 craft beers. 

Somehow, every chump that's decided to start up a "craft" brewery seems to think that applying a loud, colorful label makes up for filling the can with very mediocre (at best) beer.

----------


## killramos

Yea I’m never unhappy with a cold bud light.

In frequently unhappy with craft beers

----------


## SJW

> No after 3 weeks of flu that’s about all I can handle without dying right now



The mask probably woulda saved you. Just sayin.

----------


## vengie

Cold bud light is a staple in my house.

Perfect beer on most occasions.

----------


## roopi

:ROFL!:  Bud light the perfect beer?

----------


## killramos

He isn’t wrong

----------


## vengie

Perfect beer requirements
1) Easy to drink
2) Tastes good
3) Doesn't give you a hangover
4) Inexpensive

Checks all the boxes  :dunno:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Regular Bud is one of my staples when I get the money.

----------


## andyg16

I enjoy the Brewsters Advent I think this year it was around $110 or something but it has good euro beers we don't normally see here. Hit and miss as expected but more hits than misses so far.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I try to not be a beer snob. I certainly will drink Budweiser or Canadian, etc.
My issue with way too many of the mass produced beers is the foam. They make me feel like a bloated cow that needs its stomach stabbed. PBR, Coors Light and Bud Light are extra bad for this.
And the second complaint is the sweetness, (I'm looking at you Kokanee.) It tastes like an ok beer that someone put a teaspoon of sugar into.

"Craft beer" isn't immune to these two issues, but they are far less frequent. And 10 Molson Canadians will put my in the hospital the next day while 10 _Okanagan Spring 1516_ will let me probably go to work.

----------


## ExtraSlow

10 cans of real Budweiser. Try it, you'll see.

----------


## roopi

What is real Budweiser? Is it different than regular Budweiser?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I mean not bud light. Regular plain, boring Budweiser. Coles in cans, pour it into a cold glass.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I mean not bud light. Regular plain, boring Budweiser. Coles in cans, pour it into a cold glass.



I'm pretty sure I can't have 10 of those and manage to eat solid food the next day. You're saying you think I can?

----------


## killramos

I know for a fact if I drank 10 craft beers with the amount of crap in them, I’d be dead.

I think we need to test this theory.

Preferably somewhere nicer than Calgary.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 1: *Deepest Orbit*  

They call this a "single hop pale ale" and it has the dreaded _West Coast_ also written on the can, so yeah, we are starting off with some hoppy nonsense...

Actually, it's a lot better than that and it blends the 5.8% alcohol down a bit, but overall this is nothing to get too excited about.
No big deal, still plenty of good beer to be had.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 2: *Selma* 

Let's face it, no one likes Patty _or_ Selma! But the "Kviek Table Beer" is a Selma you can start liking. Weird concept, but I guess it's like a European version of a Bud Light except without the mouthful of foam that makes you wish you were designed to drink foam so that one day - one sweet sweet day, you might be able to partially experience inebriation.

I'd buy it.

----------


## Maxt

> Attachment 110418
> 
> Been working on a little advent calendar of my own.



 Who the hell drinks beer flavoured beer anymore?

----------


## Brent.ff

> DAY 2: *Selma* 
> 
> Let's face it, no one likes Patty _or_ Selma! But the "Kviek Table Beer" is a Selma you can start liking. Weird concept, but I guess it's like a European version of a Bud Light except without the mouthful of foam that makes you wish you were designed to drink foam so that one day - one sweet sweet day, you might be able to partially experience inebriation.
> 
> I'd buy it.



Be a seriously perfect summer beer at 3.5% too.

----------


## Brent.ff

I guess the Braggot killed TPIM

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I loved the Braggot, but I'm falling behind with so many other urgent responsibilities.
Who else is going to smoke a cigar on their second deck at The Malcolm??!? Heavy is the head...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 3: * Funk Adjacent* 

They call this a "Sacch Trois IPA" but for all its fancy names and labelling, it's just a beer that isn't very good. It's a long way from bad, but again - nothing to get excited about.
I suppose again I should give some props for it being very strong and not tasting like wood alcohol, but I _wouldn't_ order a second.
I'm very sorry that this review is late. I took the boy to the Canucks Flames game in Bertuzzi and Sedin jerseys and it's taken a while to recover.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 4: * Just What I Meaded* 

I thought this would be gross, but I liked it quite a bit. Apparently, a Braggot is a traditional Welsh drink and it sounds like it would be a sloppy, mess of honey and hangover fluid, but instead it's actually very very good. I was pleasantly surprised.
I also cannot believe this thing is 6% ABV!!¡!
I would totally buy this again (but no one can). Great job, Phillips!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 5: * Snowbird* 

They call this a prickly pear wheat ale and like other times that I've had booze with prickly pear, it ends up being surprisingly good. 



Hey, have you ever had that stuff called EquineOx from Eau Claire Distillery? It's awesome, and yet I can't think of a thing to do with it aside from drinking it straight.

So, I think this beer was pretty decent, but nothing to write home about. I gotta be honest, we're five-12ths of the way through and there's no rockets - I'm getting a touch nervous... Usually Phillips is better, by now.
I can safely say that they've found ways to mask a few very high-test beers this year, so that's certainly not an easy task.


@Brent.ff
 get in here!

----------


## Brent.ff

My wife loved the Snowbird, was pretty bang on for the tasting notes of Vacation, Bubblegum and Watermelon. Screamed watermelon to me but I’m not sure what a Prickly Pear actually tastes like..another good summer beer but not something I’d buy on a random trip to the liquor store. 

I’m only one ahead of you with the Tart IPA, which was underwhelming at first but then I found to be potentially their best beer to date in the calendar. The after taste was great. So far the Kviek has been the most outstanding that I’d buy 24 of for a summer vacation. Hoping for a NZ Pilsner or similar to sneak in there before punched in the face with a 8%er that I know is coming.

Buddy is on the Collective calendar and not sure he’s had one below 6% yet

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My wife loved the Snowbird, was pretty bang on for the tasting notes of Vacation, Bubblegum and Watermelon. Screamed watermelon to me but Im not sure what a Prickly Pear actually tastes like..
> 
> Im only one ahead of you with the Tart IPA, which was underwhelming at first but then I found to be potentially their best beer. The after taste was great. So far the Kviek has been the most outstanding that Id buy 24 of for a summer vacation



Well jump in wherever you see fit. This shit certainly isn't all about me!
I'll be honest, I've already had the next one and I fucking HATED it, so let's compare notes. Reply and dispute my claims, as needed!

I just stumbled upon another pic I took of the Braggot that I think was cool, so I'm going to post that.
LoL!

----------


## Brent.ff

Good banana for scale. I might skip tomorrows to let you fully catch up and then I’ll post more. I’m not unhappy with the pack (particularly cause I just googled the collective one and it’s $250/25 beer which is fucking outrageous)

----------


## Brent.ff

Did Phillips break into the Big Rock Brewery and just straight up steal a slightly stronger version of AGD? I mean, it’s not bad, but it’s also not great.. the bud light crew would approve

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 6: * Glitch Hop* 

This one sucks, front to back. I seriously considered pouring it out. It also smells bad.
Do not want.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 7: *Helles Yeah!* 

I really liked this one. It's not complex or exciting and honestly, that's what a Helles should be. The other 99% are mixed with a cup of Locust Semen, milk steak or Elderberry syrup and it's a sweaty load of shit. I'm so fuckin tired of shitty Helles. This is just a subtle, simple beer that tastes like a... beer.
Winning!



The label is a clear winner. I'll declare that early. What a smart label/name combo, for once. I'm also tried of the #DadJoke naming conventions of many beers. 
This one > those.
This would not be a commercial success by a long ways, but she's still a damn tasty brew.

----------


## Brent.ff

Aptly named for the current road conditions, this thing is very much crap. A black ipa, bad. Cold IPAs, bad. Named after shitty $0.75/can Ontario shit beer, bad.

Not a fan.. curious what TPIM thinks considering I enjoyed the Tart IPA

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 8: *Black Ice* 

I love a freaky-cold black lager and although this says IPA on the label, it's pretty damn close to what I'm about.
It wasn't a hoppy mess and it was a nice colour. 7% boozohol made my penor pointy.



We grew that pumpkin and it froze its vine super early so we thought it would be dead before Halloween. Instead, it turned perfect orange and continues to not rot... For some reason.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 9: *Delira* 

Absolutely, fuckin delicious. Big, Christmas flavor in a thick red ale, chock full of succulent, ethyl alcohol. This is a proper Xmas beer and I'm grateful for the opportunity.
Gorgeous colour, too!



There's that dumb pumpkin again!
The only complaint is the curious amount of very light sediment. Actually, because they were so light, I think floaties are a more accurate term. I assume they were really fine particles of oats, but wow - there were a lot of them!
Still awesome!

----------


## Brent.ff

We are so clearly on different ends of the beer spectrum. This one is a little too jet fuel for me 

Oddly, mine was far less sedimenty (sp?) then yours

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

White counter.
Black counter.

----------


## mr2mike

The sediment means its organic. Greenpiss approved.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 10: *Keepsake* 

In the final stretch hitting double digits!
This is a perfectly good beer. It's a "Farmhouse Pale Ale" and I've consistently found that whatever the Hell "farmhouse" means, it translates to _tasty_.
The description is inaccurate saying "toasty" and whatever else, but who cares. It's good.
Let Brent.fF add the pictures.

----------


## Brent.ff

A red ale and hefeweizen had a love child and came up with this. Not bad, not great. Pretty clovey

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 11: *Kuromai* 

Disappointing... I wish I didn't see the label beforehand because I'm worried that it has tainted my comprehensive analysis. I found it to be what could only be described as salty! Did someone put a teaspoon of soy sauce in my beer??!? Why!!?
It's just not good. Oh well. You win some, you lose some.



I'm just so relieved to be done work for a week and I'm still waiting for my shoulders to drop so I can truly relax. I'll get there soon and so will everyone else! Merry Christmas, folks!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

DAY 12: * What We Brew in the Shadows* 

Delicious. Succulent. Extravagant!



Would bang. Disappointing year with no home run brews, but still no ragrets!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^ Mar is gunna break into your house now

----------


## ExtraSlow

You have to tag him like 
@Mar
 this.

----------


## Mar

No villages and no beer make Mar something something.

----------


## mr2mike

> ^ Mar is gunna break into your house now



Haha. Was thinking the same thing.

----------

